# How to Grow Your Fanbase??



## Tytysi (Jan 2, 2021)

Hello everyone! I'm hoping to get some advice... Growing my fanbase on Furry Amino was no issue- I got featured a few times, and bam- lots of follows, people interacting with my art, it was great. However, most of my followers there are younger and aren't a great market for commissions/sales. So I turned to Fur Affinity! But Fur Affinity doesn't have a feature option or anything similar. It's so incredibly discouraging to pour my heart and soul into an art piece only get 10 views and 0 favs. Because my following is so small, it's pointless to try making/selling adopts, holding YCH auctions, etc. because nobody looks at them.

I know that people prefer to follow an artist with a solid style, and my style is admittedly all over the place depending on the feel I want for each piece. Would it be a good idea to go through and clean up whatever doesn't fit my primary aesthetic? I honestly just want to focus on two illustration styles- painterly and cel shade, then throw in adopts when I'm feeling up to it. But right now, my gallery has art I've commissioned from other people (so MANY styles there), painterly, cel shade, soft/mix shade, chibis, experimental... Cleaning up my gallery is all I can really think of- maybe even creating a separate page for commissioned art work so that people will only see my own work on my page.

Thoughts? Advice? Help!!









						Userpage of Tytysi -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

CherryBlossom.SkullCC224 • She/Her • Digital ArtistSkullCCCherryBlossom.. . HangingStarsHangingStarsHandingStarsRightHandingStarsRight.  ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Ember_Kamura (Jan 2, 2021)

I am struggling with the same thing, I put a lot of tags in and get quite a few after a day or two. No idea on how to build an audience though, but definitely look to make sure your tags are more common so that it's more likely to be found.


----------



## TR273 (Jan 2, 2021)

Fanart seemed to work, I usually see my watcher count increase after posting art of Krystal or Carmelita.

Engaging with people on this forum is also a good way to get followers.


----------



## Vinfang (Jan 2, 2021)

beats me. I am considering purchasing ads slots on FA in a few months to expand my reach. $25 a month is a reasonable price. ┑(￣Д ￣)┍


----------



## Tytysi (Jan 2, 2021)

Ember_Kamura said:


> I am struggling with the same thing, I put a lot of tags in and get quite a few after a day or two. No idea on how to build an audience though, but definitely look to make sure your tags are more common so that it's more likely to be found.


I try to keep my tags pretty broad! Honestly, my sn



TR273 said:


> Fanart seemed to work, I usually see my watcher count increase after posting art of Krystal or Carmelita.
> 
> Engaging with people on this forum is also a good way to get followers.


That’s a good idea! What fandoms would you suggest? I don’t know of too many furry related things out there. I think I’ll definitely follow in your footsteps and do some Sly Cooper work for sure! She’s my childhood crush ahhhh!! 



Vinfang said:


> beats me. I am considering purchasing ads slots on FA in a few months to expand my reach. $25 a month is a reasonable price. ┑(￣Д ￣)┍


Oh? That’s super cheap actually!! I wonder how well it works? I usually don’t click the ads myself because my brain is programmed to avoid ads oop. :x


----------



## Gioko Kun (Jan 2, 2021)

Make some fanarts, I think it could work xD I have the same problem as you, I wish I could have more followers :'3


----------



## TR273 (Jan 2, 2021)

Tytysi said:


> I try to keep my tags pretty broad! Honestly, my sn
> 
> 
> That’s a good idea! What fandoms would you suggest? I don’t know of too many furry related things out there. I think I’ll definitely follow in your footsteps and do some Sly Cooper work for sure! She’s my childhood crush ahhhh!!
> ...


I'd try a mix of popular ones (Krystal, Carmelita, Raymon, may have spelt that last one wrong) and some more obscure stuff The Raccoons, Willy Fogg, stuff like that.
(I know there is nothing like enough art of Princess Romie from that last one  )


----------



## Vinfang (Jan 2, 2021)

I think pokemon, digimon, Nintendo, beastars, bna, housamo are popular amongst furry. 

tmnt, dc, marvel, star wars, anime in general have quite a following as well.


----------



## Tytysi (Jan 2, 2021)

Alrighty, thank you guys for the advice! I think I've got some work to do!! >


----------



## Dront12 (Jan 3, 2021)

same questions,  in past  i have a way more activity on my page,  why now its so dead in  commentaries , guys


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 3, 2021)

But I don’t like making fanart... why can’t I just be really really good & have people recognize my works for that? :<


----------



## Vinfang (Jan 3, 2021)

an original series so people can invest in you / your characters?


----------



## Dront12 (Jan 3, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> But I don’t like making fanart... why can’t I just be really really good & have people recognize my works for that? :<


same, dude,  im also    want them  love my ocs


----------



## Tytysi (Jan 3, 2021)

Yeah, I'm afraid I'll get burnt out drawing characters  from fandoms. I'm just about done with a painted piece of Raymond from AC. I don't play AC, which is why I think my motivation kind of bit the dust there. I'll have to draw some spicy scenes with Legoshi from Beastsars if I REALLY wanna keep my own interest! He's so,, ahhh, lovely~


----------



## Vinfang (Jan 3, 2021)

Tytysi said:


> Yeah, I'm afraid I'll get burnt out drawing characters  from fandoms. I'm just about done with a painted piece of Raymond from AC. I don't play AC, which is why I think my motivation kind of bit the dust there. I'll have to draw some spicy scenes with Legoshi from Beastsars if I REALLY wanna keep my own interest! He's so,, ahhh, lovely~


I feel ya. I keep getting Krystal from stream requests... I want to draw beefcakes. (´-ι_-｀)


----------



## zenmaldita (Jan 4, 2021)

i just do what i want; interact with people, be genuine and honest.
if i see something beautiful on fA i just fangirl on the comments even if i dont know shit about it or the context. i see beauty, i admire openly.
if the artist posted it - then i gain art connections; if the customer posted it - then i gain a potential customer--- cos soon enough, that person _will_ click on my profile at some point and they'll see what I do.

if you do draw fanart, be self indulgent
draw what you like and keep doing it cos people can more or less sense if something is made with love
people gravitate to those with that kind of positive energy


----------



## Nike_M_Aguaraguazu (Jan 5, 2021)

It's not really a problem that your artstyle is all over the place. 
The problem is that your themes are different. You have cute things, and gore things. And for some reason, most people only follow artists for a certain niche content, but rarely when the artist does all kinds of things. 
Yeah, I hate it. But apparently that's how it works. 
Maybe try making a SFW account, and a gore/NSFW account, and dividing your art there. Maybe a SFW twitter, and a NSFW furaffinity, is also an option. 

I'm honestly also figuring this out myself.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jan 5, 2021)

study and improve your craft 
find a niche
do commissions 
be active
talk to people
stuff like that


----------



## Tytysi (Jan 6, 2021)

Oh jeez, I stopped getting notifications for this thread! Oop. I've been taking some advice! I'm moving all commissioned art to a separate account, then I'm going to work on creating a separate cutesy account, with my NSFW/gore account being my primary focus. I'm also trying to reach out more to people on the forums and interact with people on the main site, too! I don't know if it'll pay off, but here goes nothing!

OH! And I'm currently working on a piece of NSFW fan art of Judy Hopps. I did a painting of Raymond from AC, but you can really tell just from looking at it that my heart wasn't in it... but Miss Hopps, I have a great feeling about this one!!!


----------

